# Dear GOD, this guy has a lot of time on his hands!



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

VIDEO


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you hadn't posted the link, Joe, I wouldn't have seen this _other_ one over in the right margin!




Thanks!!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah ... I LOVE that saw!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I find the guy amazing l if I had his energy I'd be a millionaire lol.
I found his table saw dust collection hood interesting . It has a point towards the operator , and I'm thinking they've probably done a lot of testing and found this evacuates the dust the best . Makes sense as the dust shoots towards the tip , then gets slowed down and is easier to evacuate I'm thinking ?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, shades of Matthias Wandel of Woodgears.ca

Thoroughly enjoyed his presentation.

Bob


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I guess it is true. *You really start to feel old, when everyone around you seems too young to be doing what they are doing!*

I am 57, and I'd like to hire this guy to work in my shop for six months to TEACH ME a few things!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

joe jones said:


> video


then some...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Enjoyable though the shelf he made wasn't all that interesting to me, his shop with all sorts of shop-made tools is pretty cool. And it did give me an appreciation for a sliding table saw. I did learn a couple of tricks - the box joint glue spreader, for example.

I'm pretty sure his dad (or uncle or...) is the force behind that shop but the kid has a great start on being a master craftsman.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I liked all the home made jigs he used.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> then some...


I am not sure what your point is. :no:


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

If I could afford a shop like that I'd give up woodworking and take an around-the-world cruise.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sfchuck said:


> If I could afford a shop like that I'd give up woodworking and take an around-the-world cruise.


Chuck the way the worlds going I think I'd go with the shop


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Joe Jones said:


> I am not sure what your point is. :no:


the title to the thread...

*Dear GOD, this guy has a lot of time on his hands!*


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> the title to the thread...
> 
> *Dear GOD, this guy has a lot of time on his hands!*


I think the only man that could give the guy a run for his money would be MT.Stringer in his younger days


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

What a shop.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I give the young guy full marks for presentation! He doesn't hem and haw, fumble for words etc. He crams a lot of info into his videos and does it with style.
Excellent commentary. 
Some (OK, a lot) home-shop videos are painful to watch.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I give the young guy full marks for presentation! He doesn't hem and haw, fumble for words etc. He crams a lot of info into his videos and does it with style.
> Excellent commentary.
> Some (OK, a lot) home-shop videos are painful to watch.


Yeah, I noticed that too. He did a good job showing a lot of cuts happening in a PIP window. I hate it when some guy drones on and on about how he's going to do it. Just make the d*mn cut.

I also like that the kid puts a little humor in and also shows what doesn't work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I give the young guy full marks for presentation! He doesn't hem and haw, fumble for words etc. He crams a lot of info into his videos and does it with style.
> Excellent commentary.
> Some (OK, a lot) home-shop videos are painful to watch.


I get a kick out of the guy and his accent , and I find his videos interesting and much better than most . Wish I had half his energy


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Speaking of "accent", I think he's doing his production from Germany (license plates and other clues). His English is amazing for an ESL speaker.
He must have spent time in N. America, or England?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I met guys in Europe when I was young and traveling around and if they learned English in England they spoke it with that accent.

I have to agree with the production level of his videos. They are very entertaining and not boring like many are. There is definitely a lot of editing that goes on after the taping and doing a lot of voice over instead of live taping the voice is definitely the way to go.


----------

